# Had a detour on the way to Ypsilanti



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

It's officially mine. Not sure what year it is yet. But it's mine. I was looking at the Yamaha YS624W on Craigs List in Ypsilanti, and getting serious about going over to look at it. On Wednesday I came in from doing the leaves and this HS 55 had been on CL for just 2 hours. Now it is in my shed today. Wow, things sure happen fast when you least expect it.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

nice score !! looks to be in excellent shape .


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Nice find, it is in very good condition, best of luck with it!


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Looks to be in awesome condition.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*MAZEL TOV on that 1. there BROTHER ZAVIE.:emoticon-south-park*


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Super! Looks like a great deal. 

Did yoy save room for the Yamaha and that vintage twin chuted one too?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'll get into the details of the purchase and the machine particulars later. Right now I'm savoring the moment.



bwdbrn1 said:


> Super! Looks like a great deal.
> 
> Did yoy save room for the Yamaha and that vintage twin chuted one too?


Maybe for the Yamaha, but the twin chute thing would live under a tarp for now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

looks looks like the po took real good care of the hs55, congrats zavie


----------



## GAR (Nov 7, 2014)

Zavie said:


> It's officially mine. Not sure what year it is yet. But it's mine. I was looking at the Yamaha YS624W on Craigs List in Ypsilanti, and getting serious about going over to look at it. On Wednesday I came in from doing the leaves and this HS 55 had been on CL for just 2 hours. Now it is in my shed today. Wow, things sure happen fast when you least expect it.


I saw that same add on Craigslist selling that Yamaha out in Ypsilanti, I saved the add but ended up not going out there because I came across a classic Driftbuster blower that I had to have...That Yamaha would have been nice, I don't see the add up anymore so some lucky guy got a deal.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

GAR said:


> I saw that same add on Craigslist selling that Yamaha out in Ypsilanti, I saved the add but ended up not going out there because I came across a classic Driftbuster blower that I had to have...That Yamaha would have been nice, I don't see the add up anymore so some lucky guy got a deal.


The Yamaha YS624W was also on eBay but I think it sold. the listing is gone.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Ypsilanti is a real road trip for me. For any thing other than the Yamaha I would not even consider it. Money wise I paid more for the Honda, but not much more when you consider 4-5 hours on the road looking at something and maybe not wanting it. The guy I dealt with on the Honda was super cool. I went over and wanted it of course. Being only 20 minutes from my house was a big plus. He was a little shocked that I got over to see it that quick. When I told him it looked like Friday or Saturday he said "no problem, it's yours" and he deleted the ad right in front of me on Wednesday with no more than a handshake. I'm thinking it belonged to a relative of his or something like that. He had 2 trucks with plows and a quad snow plow at his house so the Honda did seem out of place.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a really clean, nice looking blower you got. I'd have jumped on it too. Sounds like you had a pretty straight shooter to deal with as well. My kind of people. Good job.


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

That's nice , good to hear the guy was cool ! Nice find ! good luck with it.


----------

